

Automatic Music Hackathon - marmor
http://monthlymusichackathon.org/post/67866125715/auto

======
zmitri
Unfortunately I can't make this, but here's an automatic music hack I built at
music hack day this year in Toronto:

[http://tap-pad.herokuapp.com](http://tap-pad.herokuapp.com)

It uses cellular automatons to generate music and is completely open source:
[https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-web](https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-
web)

there's even an iOS version: [https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-
ios](https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-ios)

If someone there wants to play around with the idea I'd be honored!

~~~
hackula1
Love it. I had a lot of fun playing around with it.

------
bennrush
This HACKATHON Event is a first for me. Kristin Olsen, who plays baritone for
my Sensorium Saxophone Orchestra, informed me of the event and connected me to
Jonathan Marmor. I have used simple effective Graphic Scores for various
ensembles since the mid-70's as well as the use of playing cards, dice,
numerical processes etc. I also compose using standard notation. For Saturday,
a sax quartet version of my orchestra will be there to collaborate on
Automatic Music. That evening, we will perform a collaborative piece from the
Hackathon and a new work in our own repertoire entitled SWITCHBOARD. I
composed this piece as a platform for open improvisation. It is based on the
initials of each Musician performing using the alphabet to designate duration.
We will also perform Terry Riley's IN C for which anyone who can play the
composition is MORE than welcome to join in. Hearing Forward!

------
brianwhitman
this is going to be a great event, I'm speaking at it too, presenting my old
"A Singular Christmas" from 2004 (nee Eigenradio)

[http://notes.variogr.am/post/262976984/a-singular-
christmas-...](http://notes.variogr.am/post/262976984/a-singular-
christmas-2004)

~~~
__lucas
will mr. marmor be playing anything from his hit lithuanian LP "Silence In a
Sweater"?

~~~
marmor
Absolutely! Here's a recording for reference:
[http://bit.ly/1kbRpkX](http://bit.ly/1kbRpkX)

------
virtualzen
This is so awesome. Is there anything like this in San Francisco?

~~~
dorkrawk
I know there was an SF Music Hack Day:
[http://sf.musichackday.org/2013/index.php?page=Main+page](http://sf.musichackday.org/2013/index.php?page=Main+page)

------
thorkell
Ahh, looking forward to this. I'll be talking about a thing I made for self-
referential composition:
[https://github.com/tkell/theultimatemachine](https://github.com/tkell/theultimatemachine)

------
lobo_tuerto
Anyone have any good resources or recommendations for getting into this area?
(automatic-algorithmic music generation)

~~~
treetrouble
There are a couple of subreddits geared towards algorithmic music
([http://www.reddit.com/r/algorithmicmusic](http://www.reddit.com/r/algorithmicmusic)
and the more general
[http://www.reddit.com/r/musicprogramming](http://www.reddit.com/r/musicprogramming)).
Definitely cross/post any other resources you find

------
marmor
Some really interesting talks on algorithmic music composition this Friday at
7:30 at Etsy Labs in Brooklyn, NYC.

------
mihow
The list of talks is worth exploring. I am glad the term "Automatic Music" is
open for interpretation.

------
sidmitra
This might be relevant for people:

A language for live programming music in clojure:

[http://mad.emotionull.com/](http://mad.emotionull.com/)

------
chimeracoder
This hackathon has always been one of my favorites, because it draws both
people with an engineering background and people with a music background, and
everything in between.

I like to describe it as the 'hackathon quivalent of a garage band jam
session'

------
mpd123
Go JDog go

